# Help.. what setting to use for black light (uv)



## austcrystal (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi I am pretty new to to this. i am going to take phots at a party comming up soon and they will have black lighting (the purple uv light- makes everything white glow) 
can anyone tell me what settings i should use? i have a Pentax k200d

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Sep 26, 2010)

What lens?


----------



## kundalini (Sep 26, 2010)

austcrystal said:


> can anyone tell me what settings i should use? i have a Pentax k200d


 My first camera was a Pentax, but that was back in the 70's.  So was the black lighting.  Does the k200d have a bong setting?  

Black lighting (if I remember) is all about low key lighting.  Flash would kill the ambience.  So that leaves you with needing a low light lens, f/1.8 or better, and probably bumping your ISO so that you don't have a lot of motion blur / camera shake.

I'd love to see your results.  Please share.


----------



## Sbuxo (Sep 26, 2010)

Yesss, I want to see as well!
i love blacklights.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 27, 2010)

RAW, and Photoshop. Those are the settings you must use.

The funny thing about blacklights is they look violet to us (not ultraviolet, who woulda thought  ). There is a distinction between violet and purple. Purple is the closest approximation to violet made by mixing red and blue. However violet is a spectral frequency that can not be represented as a combination of red green and blue.

The end result is that if you photograph one of those violet blacklights, they actually come up on a camera as an oversaturated blue. So it's into photoshop to try and make them look violet again


----------



## austcrystal (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks.... well i can only give it a go... ill let you know how it goes, thanks


----------



## austcrystal (Oct 1, 2010)

trust me i think they are going to be pretty damm bad... wish me luck!


----------

